# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ .. 2009 - 2010 > إرشيف بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين 2011 >  >  إحالة مجلس إدارة الإتحاد العام ووزير الشباب الى الى مزبلة التاريخ

## محمد خيرى

*من المسئول 
كنا نسمع ما يسر السمع فى وسائل الإعلام من تحضيرات و تجهيزات لهذه البطوله 
كنا نعتقد بأننا الأجدر بتنظيم هذه البطوله من واقع ما نسمع من القائميين على أمر هذه البطوله
ورفعنا سقف الطموح وأصبح تنظيم أمم أفريقيا الحلم التالى
ولكننا اليوم تفاحأنا عندما رأينا إستاد ود مدنى فى حاله يرثى لها وشفنا العجب فى أرضيه الملعب 
وإلإناره وحفر يحمى من البرد . 
وسمعنا من المحللين فى قناة الجزيره ما لا يشرف كل منتمى لهذا الوطن العزيز

حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل  وكفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــى

*

----------


## معتز المكى

*مش قالو سنة 2017 
أمم أفريقيا الجد جد
ح يعملوها فى السودان..؟؟؟؟




شوف عينكم
الحال يظل فى حالو
*

----------


## ود الباقر

*والله نفس البوست البقكر فيهو 
بس اقول ليك حاجة مندوب الكاف لهف كم عشان يقول الملعب جاهز
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بكل اسف وحزن بالغين لقد احبطنا ايما احباط وبالرغم من ان الاستاذ مامون ابوشيبه متعه الله بالصحة والعافيه نبه ومابرح ينبه من اننا غير جاهزين لاستضافة هذه البطوله كما ينبغي *** والله العظيم لقد زرت المدينة الرياضيه بكريمه والتي شيدها الصينيون مع سد مروي لقد راقني منظرها وجمال نجيلتها السندسيه ولوكان بكريمه فنادق لاستضافة الفرق لنادينا بأن تكون كريمه احدي المدن المستضيفة** حسبنا  الله ونعم الوكيل
*

----------


## محمد شمو

*آه متى تفارقنا العشوائية ويعرف المسئولين أهمية التخطيط قبل مدة كافية ياناس أصحوا وألحقوا بركب الدول التقدمة وقطر تجهز من الآن لكاس العالم 2022؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*معقولة يا جماعة  ارض الجزيرة خمسين سنة بناكل منها ونجيلة زي الناس ما عاوزة تقوم فيها 
ياخي القطريين ارضهم ملح ومويتهم ملح بس  نجيلتهم تقول راسمنها رسم
غايتو فضحونا ناس مدني
*

----------


## عمر صالح

*حلوة  مزبلة  التاريخ   ..يعنى الاتحاد  و الوزير يبقو   زى حسنى  مبارك الفيس  بوك ..مش  مبارك  سقطو الفيس  بوك ..
*

----------

